# Awesome T-Shirt



## EricF (Feb 14, 2006)

I was lucky enough to recieve a shirt from Amazing Grace Fellowship by the Sea. I collect lighthouses and the front of this shirt has the Boliver light on it. Lighthouses are a lot like Christ. When you are surrounded by darkness, the light is so bright and soothing. When you are about to run up on the rocks, or run aground, the light is there gently letting you know that if you don't change course, disaster awaits. Christ calls each of us to be light in a dark world. Thanks so much for the shirt, Laura, I will wear it with pride. 


eric


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

EricF said:


> ... Lighthouses are a lot like Christ. When you are surrounded by darkness, the light is so bright and soothing. When you are about to run up on the rocks, or run aground, the light is there gently letting you know that if you don't change course, disaster awaits. Christ calls each of us to be light in a dark world. ...
> 
> eric


And thank you for the inspiring comments! Your comments make me think of this verse:

"Where sin did *abound*, grace did *much more* abound."

Praise the Lord for his incomparable light and grace.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Lucky???? Eric , you are blessed by God. Glad you liked it, thank the Lord, he provided them. And guess what, i am ordering new design, and I am going to send ALL of you one when they are done. Have a great day, Laura


----------

